# How many leashes do you own?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a problem when it comes to buying leashes and collars. I like them to match, then I find a color I like, so I need one of each. Then the other dog needs a new leash too. I need help!

I just thought of another I have so it's 8 and I answered 7...


----------



## Dakotablue (May 14, 2008)

I must admit to being a collar and leash addict! There i've said it! I have approximately 35 matching collars and leads..... which you may think is excessive, but i'm not as bad as Jackie (Dancingstorm) She has collars and leads of all colours and designs. she even has some that haven't even been worn yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wavey:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Dakotablue said:


> I must admit to being a collar and leash addict! There i've said it! I have approximately 35 matching collars and leads..... which you may think is excessive, but i'm not as bad as Jackie (Dancingstorm) She has collars and leads of all colours and designs. she even has some that haven't even been worn yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wavey:


same here, last count we had 48, but I do have three dogs (quickly trying to justify it to myself)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We own a lot of leashes for a lot of dogs! :lol:

Most of ours aren't for "looks".....they're for specific uses. We have about 10 6' thick corded slip leads that we use ALL the time around here. Easy and quick. All different colors!

We have at least 5 regular 6' clip on heavy nylon leads that we use when we go out with a collar.

We have 2 "traffic leads"....the short ones to keep the dogs close by our sides in busy areas.

We have a special multi-function adjustable lead....clips all over the place...and it's long, but you can make it various lengths. It's also a multi-thickness heavy nylon.

And.....we have various and sundry show leads. Thicker, thinner, longer, shorter...all nylon, but will go to leather soon.

We don't yet have regular leather leads.....I'm looking for the "right" ones for very strong dogs. Don't know whether to get braided or not.

We have training leads of 30' and 50'. And "floating" webbed leads (made of boating cord) for the water. They're also 30'.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have lots...
traffic leads
colorful nylon leads
leather leads
braided brittish slip leads
one double handled lead
several long lines
my favorite is 1/4" leather - light as a feather and folds up in my hand nicely...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Too many to count!!.L


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Two, one for each dog.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have one dog, one 3' leather leash that I've had for years. It's weather worn, very soft and easy to hold.


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

I have 1 dog and 1 leash. We will have to get more though...


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I put 4 or more...but then I sat down and really thought about it. It's probably closer to 10. But...I really only use my 6' leather. In fact, I'm probably going to be getting another one to use with Shelby! Ugh! Stop the madness!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

not enough! sometimes have to use belts hooked together. We've picked up alot of lost dogs/found owners & usually a leash goes home; we go someplace & they play off-leash, leash gets left. Can't believe how many some of you have!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HA !!!! I've got tons. Right now I'm really liking my multi-use leads. I have leather ones made by an autistic boy that are super (http://www.bellarosacanecorsos.com/LeashDesigns.html You can make them all different lengths, clip them around your waist or shoulder,etc. Then I just got 3 pretty similar leads from Ella's leads.... one of them is made from SAR line that glows in the dark, the other two are are in the goldens colors. I also have some leather leads, harness and traffic lead from lds leather ( in OK) which are really nice. Buying leashes and collars has almost taken over from me buying shoes !!! ROFL


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I make leather and nylon leashes so you may imagine how many I have!!.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I really don't even own a leash. The dogs are free spirits here at home. And, when they go to the vet, I use one of my many horse leads..... Works just as good, and is virtually indestructable.


----------



## Featherqwest (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a combination of nylon and leather. The leather leashes are put up for good reason. The dogs love to chew everything in site. My youngest dog Kodi from top
hunting stock is super hyperactive and will be 2 in October. I have 3 goldens. All about
2 years old. The oldest is Sugars. White fluffy girl. All still intact. All have titles. Obedient dogs they are........Denise


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm almost embarrassed to say I just counted 22 that I can find. I know we have at least two or three more in the car.... and a few up in our back room. Although we only have two dogs... we now have one or two fosters, and although they don't require 22+ leashes I do like having a choice. We have our flexies, our short leashes, 4 ft leashes., 6 ft. ones, leashes only allowed to be used for rally, "good" leashes only allowed to be used when we go some place nice, "old" leashes we take swimming/hiking.... yeah... I have issues.


----------



## Featherqwest (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave:


Featherqwest said:


> I use a combination of nylon and leather. The leather leashes are put up for good reason. The dogs love to chew everything in site. My youngest dog Kodi from top
> hunting stock is super hyperactive and will be 2 in October. I have 3 goldens. All about
> 2 years old. The oldest is Sugars. White fluffy girl. All still intact. All have titles. Obedient dogs they are........Denise


Kindness is the greatest respect you can given anyone......


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

1 working one, and about 6 that were chewed from the puppy days for Charlie. And 2 for the little dogs that we've used for 14 years.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got two leads - when one gets stinky I let it soak for a while and use the other one. And I have a retractable lead that I use only very rarely.

This is an interesting topic for me. It never even occurred to me that people would own a lot of different leashes!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

we have 3 leashes...even though i only have one golden...
the first one, is thick and its like a tie that bond together...
the second one, its like the chain and easy to hold which i prefer to use it when i walk with my dog or play with water with my dog...
the third one, is just for backup...

so thats all...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

We have TOO MANY to count..our leashes serve for different purposes...we have 1 dog, and at LEAST 8-10 leashes...I know its sad...but we have different purposes for them.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We've only had the pup for 3 months, so we only have two right now, a 6 foot nylon and a 4 foot leather. We use the leather almost all the time and the nylon mostly just in the bath tub. We're looking for a good retractable though, so we can practice recall and stuff.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have two dogs and they each have their own nice leather leash. Then we have old leather leashes from our dogs who no longer need them. We also have everyone's first 4 ft. puppy leash (nylon red) and a 6 ft. nylon leash for older pup obedience class. So I don't know: 5 dogs x 3 leashes each = 15 leashes! Didn't even know we had that many!
It's nice to have extras when we have a foster dog or when the granddogs are visiting.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

I have two color-coordinated with the collars nylon 6' leads, a small black nylon for the Malt, 2 gentle leaders , 2 training leads (10' and 30'), ...oops. I was thinking 7 but I actually have 8...I have an 8' puppy leash. 
Make that 10. I have a leash and 25' lead for the cat (although they're seldom used...)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

well,i think I am preaty good-just 4.One in the car,one in the bath tub(from the vet-it not even a leash),and 2 in use for 2 dogs.But I do own at least 8 collars.I like when both dogs wearing the same collar.He-he.I need help.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to see there's at least one area where I don't seem to overindulge compared to some others  Jersey's spoiled with most things, but not so much with leashes/collars. Let's see, we have our green nylon leash (with collar to match), a blue leash with pictures of goldens and ducks (with a collar to match, each of our dogs has one of these in different colors), a retractable leash (which I bought in green so it'd match the collar I already have), and a short tab for obedience which can just barely be considered a leash. Then of course he has his training collar and a prong for very crowded situations, but collars aren't the question here. So my grand total is 4 (or 3.5 depending on how you classify that tab, LOL)! Not too bad... but he's still young. One of these days we'll get a nice leather leash/collar set for him.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I have purses & shoes & the boys have their leashes I have (two) 6 ft leather leashes for obedience training, a retractable lead for "whenever I need it", a 6 ft nylon lead for obedience training if I forget one of the leather ones, (4) kangaroo leather leads - beaded, unbeaded, 5 ft & 3 ft lengths for the conformation ring & I'm always looking. Hey, you can't go in the ring twice with the same lead!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I answered one - although we actually have two. One is a 6' dark purple snap lead, and the other is a 20' retractable (purple of course).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have at least ten regular six foot ones, mostly black. Plus a few four footers. And a couple nice leather ones... and then show leads, sighthound coursing slip leads, and a couple cute leash and collar sets for special occasions (ie, holidays).


----------

